# Who's going in 2011?



## chwgmjay

Please post the dates you will be going, where you'll be staying if you know, and where you're going (wdw, disneyland, dcl, etc.). I'll update the list as time allows.

Thanks.

September: MNSSHP
1-3 - tig82174 - aklv
1-6 - jeanigor - TBD
1-8 - Malo - TBD
4-8 - theboys - dcl drm
4-8 - tig82174 - dcl drm
5-19 - jimmy339 - asmo
8-15 - BDBCDisney - TBD
8-11 - tig82174 - aklv
10-17 - jeepsrj - pop
11-19 - kelticknott - cbr
12-20 - dreweyj - pofq
17-18 - DopeyDave - bwv
18-22 - DopeyDave - dcl drm
22-29 - disneychic2 - wl
22-30 - DopeyDave - vwl
23-30 - insoin - blt
23-30 - Jay2009 - TBD
24-30 - DavidUK - pofq
24-30 - Gypsybear - csr
24-30 - hematite153 - okw
26-30 - sjs314 - cr
29-30 - christopher77 - TBD
29-30 - dvcfreak2 - kid
29-30 - jeanigor - TBD
29-30 - Timrobb - akl

October: MNSSHP, Epcot Food and Wine Fest
1-1 - Gypsybear - csr
1-1 - Jay2009 - TBD
1-2 - sjs314 - cr
1-2 - Timrobb - akl
1-3 - DopeyDave - vwl
1-3 - dvcfreak2  - kid
1-4 - christopher77 - TBD
1-4 - RAPstar - pop
1-5 - insoin - TBD
1-6 - hematite153 - okw
1-6 - jeanigor - TBD
1-8 - DavidUK - pofq
2-6 - M4travels - dl vgc
4-10 - chwgmjay - asmu
4-10 - ericlovestechrat - asmu
4-10 - RAPstar - offsite
5-9 - dvcfreak2 - kid
6-9 - jeanigor - dcl drm
6-9 - rbthntschl - dcl drm
10-11 - chwgmjay - offsite
10-12 - RAPstar - kid
11-13 - chwgmjay - TBD
16-23 - FannyPack - TBD
16-23 - L&Lfan - dol
28-31 - dawnhen - pofq
28-31 - ToddyLu - kid
29-31 - greenkai3000 - dl

November: MVMCP, Epcot Food and Wine Fest
1-3 - dawnhen - pofq
1-4 - ToddyLu - kid
3-6 - dawnhen - dcl drm
3-6 - rbthntschl - kid
5-13 - DisneyDee27 - pop
6-11 - roypup - dl vgc
6-19 - TinkerChelle - kid/jam
25-30 - ToddB - pofq
26-30 - merryg - pofq

December: MVMCP
1-4 - ToddB - pofq
1-4 - merryg - pofq
1-5 - JoeyAnyc - yc
1-6 - AladdinsWish - TBD
9-16 - Bmbdcj - fw
11-15 - aquahollic - pop
11-17 - wcpamotm - bwv
15-19 - Targsmom - TBD
18-23- Monknmom - asmo
30-31 - artnerds - akl


----------



## UKMark

Our October trip has had to be cancelled. The flights are just too expensive right now so we're going in April 2011 instead


----------



## C&G'sMama

We're tentatively planning the week of May 14 thru the 21st.  Probable ASM or POP.  We'll also have to see what, if any deals are being offered when it gets closer.

I'm with you, it's not too early plan.  It keeps me from going to crazy that we're not making it there this year. (yet, the year's still not over and anything can happen)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

June 3-18 at AKV.
Unless DH's vacation bid goes horribly wrong.  But we won't think about that just now.


----------



## chwgmjay

UKMark said:


> Our October trip has had to be cancelled. The flights are just too expensive right now so we're going in April 2011 instead



Got it... let me know when you have your dates/resort. 



C&G'sMama said:


> We're tentatively planning the week of May 14 thru the 21st.  Probable ASM or POP.  We'll also have to see what, if any deals are being offered when it gets closer.



You're on the list . Once you decide on a resort, let me know. 



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> June 3-18 at AKV.
> Unless DH's vacation bid goes horribly wrong.  But we won't think about that just now.



You're in.  And there's no way there will be any problems.


----------



## hematite153

We're hoping to go to HHI in the middle of March.  Can't book it until the middle of August, so, we'll have to wait to see if we get the dates.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

Tentatively planning Grand Floridian or Contemporary for the second week of January.


----------



## chwgmjay

hematite153 said:


> We're hoping to go to HHI in the middle of March.  Can't book it until the middle of August, so, we'll have to wait to see if we get the dates.



Got it. Let me know when you pick your dates. 



Sassagoula Billy said:


> Tentatively planning Grand Floridian or Contemporary for the second week of January.



You're on the list. Let me know when you pick your resort and know your dates.


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> Got it. Let me know when you pick your dates.



Thanks.  We have fixed dates for when we can travel (I get a specific week off), the question remains whether or not we can get a HHI booking.  I'll keep you posted though when I know more.


----------



## TagsMissy

We are booked from *JUNE* 4-11th at BLT but will probably add days/do a split stay 7 mos out and arrive a couple days earlier.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TagsMissy said:


> We are booked from May 4-11th at BLT but will probably add days/do a split stay 7 mos out and arrive a couple days earlier.



May?  I thought you were going in June??


----------



## Corbisblue

My family and I are planning to go at the end of May at Pop Century. We don't have any solid dates just yet. We want to catch Star Wars Weekends!


----------



## TagsMissy

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> May?  I thought you were going in June??



Yeah I am.... *head desk* May... June... sometime.... I hadn't had coffee yet at that point in the morning. I've corrected it lol

Thanks for taking notice of my error!


----------



## Sphyrna

She probably has a spreadsheet already going for your trip, that's how she knew which month!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Sphyrna said:


> She probably has a spreadsheet already going for your trip, that's how she knew which month!



Dont forget the complimentry "roach catching device" that is a gift with purchase!   


Elizabeth..... you know we love you!


----------



## chwgmjay

TagsMissy said:


> We are booked from *JUNE* 4-11th at BLT but will probably add days/do a split stay 7 mos out and arrive a couple days earlier.



Got it. 



Corbisblue said:


> My family and I are planning to go at the end of May at Pop Century. We don't have any solid dates just yet. We want to catch Star Wars Weekends!



Let me know when you finalize your dates 



OrlandoMike said:


> Elizabeth..... you know we love you!


----------



## TagsMissy

Sphyrna said:


> She probably has a spreadsheet already going for your trip, that's how she knew which month!



hahaha well the hubby nor myself have one going with the trip planned so she may as well make one for me 

*hugs*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Sphyrna said:


> She probably has a spreadsheet already going for your trip, that's how she knew which month!



No, the spread sheet is for MY trip, but we have been talking enough for me to know that our trips overlap!



OrlandoMike said:


> Dont forget the complimentry "roach catching device" that is a gift with purchase!
> 
> Elizabeth..... you know we love you!



Oh, you mean a Ziploc baggie?  Sure, I'll throw in a baggie with purchase of a spread sheet!   I better not NEED a roach catching baggie next year or there will be some AKL managers doling out some BIG apologies.



TagsMissy said:


> hahaha well the hubby nor myself have one going with the trip planned so she may as well make one for me
> 
> *hugs*



Happy to help.  Just let me know!


----------



## chwgmjay

**Updates currently on hold as I am currently spending most weekdays out of town/taking care of my grandparents due to a fall my grandma recently had. I *will* be home and have high speed internet access on most weekends. I will try to process updates at that time.**


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> **Updates currently on hold as I am currently spending most weekdays out of town/taking care of my grandparents due to a fall my grandma recently had. I *will* be home and have high speed internet access on most weekends. I will try to process updates at that time.**



Sorry about your grandma; I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## chwgmjay

hematite153 said:


> Sorry about your grandma; I hope she recovers quickly.



Thanks.

It's been about a week since her fall, and she's slowly getting better but her insurance is requiring that she be homebound for a while. 

I came Monday morning after work (it's a 4 hour drive to get here) and she was just getting back from her first post-fall doctor's appointment and was very very purple and puffy. This evening she's a lot less puffy and the purple is slowly fading. I have to drive home tomorrow around 8 am so I can spend a little time with my cat before work tomorrow... Should be home around noon, then cat play time, then I work 2-9, 9pm-9am fri/sat, 9pm-9am sat/sun, and then my mom is coming back out with me next week since she has vacation and I took Sunday off. 

I've pretty much just been doing the grocery shopping, cooking, and cleaning around here... pretty boring, but there's no high speed internet. I have a cellular router that uses an at&t network card to pull cellular data, but it's VERY slow so updating stuff just gets to be too frustrating when the internet times out, etc.


----------



## BDBCDisney

We're planning for Sept. 8-15th. We usually stay at the Wilderness Lodge, but want to try something new next year. Also, crossing my fingers for free dining!!!


----------



## Mousemom

My son and I are planning a May7-15 trip, staying and POFQ - unless a good discount comes out and then we will switch to WL.  We are leaving in 47 days for a 9 day trip, staying at CBR.


----------



## chwgmjay

BDBCDisney said:


> We're planning for Sept. 8-15th. We usually stay at the Wilderness Lodge, but want to try something new next year. Also, crossing my fingers for free dining!!!





Mousemom said:


> My son and I are planning a May7-15 trip, staying and POFQ - unless a good discount comes out and then we will switch to WL.  We are leaving in 47 days for a 9 day trip, staying at CBR.



Updated.

Also, I will be cutting trips to every other week (and I got high speed internet access for the grandparents so it shouldn't be a problem updating anymore.)


----------



## Gypsybear

October 15-21 - CSR


----------



## Gypsybear

Don't feel bad Elizabeth....I've started my spreadsheets already...


----------



## janiebubble

me!!

we're booked April 4th for a week - I get to spend my birthday in WDW for the first time


----------



## chwgmjay

Gypsybear said:


> October 15-21 - CSR





janiebubble said:


> me!!
> 
> we're booked April 4th for a week - I get to spend my birthday in WDW for the first time



Updated.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Gypsybear said:


> Don't feel bad Elizabeth....I've started my spreadsheets already...



At least SOMEONE knows how to plan properly!


----------



## Gypsybear

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> At least SOMEONE knows how to plan properly!



Absolutely....gives me more time to plan my shopping trips till then, knowing what I need...


----------



## TagsMissy

So what exactly to the Spreadsheet genius put on their sheets? 

I have formulated my own DVC point chart sheet to tally different scenarios -- does that count?  I only need to wait until 7 mos before June 1or 2 to book! AAACK... this is going to be a long bunch of months until I can get my rooms all organized and booked!


----------



## merryg

Just booked my trip for November 26 through December 4th.  Staying at POFQ.  This will be our first "couple" trip for hubby and I!!

Merry


----------



## dizcruisin

Partner and I are heading back for the WDW Marathon Weekend, Jan 5-12.  Staying at CR for the first time (hoping to not regret that decision).  Registered for races, so we have to go!


----------



## chwgmjay

merryg said:


> Just booked my trip for November 26 through December 4th.  Staying at POFQ.  This will be our first "couple" trip for hubby and I!!
> 
> Merry





dizcruisin said:


> Partner and I are heading back for the WDW Marathon Weekend, Jan 5-12.  Staying at CR for the first time (hoping to not regret that decision).  Registered for races, so we have to go!



Done.


----------



## hematite153

TagsMissy said:


> So what exactly to the Spreadsheet genius put on their sheets?



- I always list the park hours and hours of events (parades, etc.) for each park for every day of our trip.  
- Then, I code in the EMH mornings and evenings
- Then, I colour code according to our likely park visits.
- Then, we debate and change the colour coding multiple times.
- Then, we add some ADRs and write those in.
- Sometimes we write in a CS or snack that we REALLY want to remember.
Etc. 
Yes, we're obsessive!



TagsMissy said:


> I have formulated my own DVC point chart sheet to tally different scenarios -- does that count?



If you put it in a spreadsheet it does!


----------



## chwgmjay

dizcruisin said:


> Partner and I are heading back for the WDW Marathon Weekend, Jan 5-12.  Staying at CR for the first time (hoping to not regret that decision).  Registered for races, so we have to go!



Got it.


----------



## dizcruisin

hematite153 said:


> - I always list the park hours and hours of events (parades, etc.) for each park for every day of our trip.
> - Then, I code in the EMH mornings and evenings
> - Then, I colour code according to our likely park visits.
> - Then, we debate and change the colour coding multiple times.
> - Then, we add some ADRs and write those in.
> - Sometimes we write in a CS or snack that we REALLY want to remember.
> Etc.
> Yes, we're obsessive!
> 
> 
> 
> If you put it in a spreadsheet it does!





I do the same thing!  I even have a section where I calculate the pet sitting fees and anticipated tips and other expenses (i.e., budget)


----------



## niceguy27834

My partner and I along with our two kids will be heading down on May 31st, 2011 til June 10th. The new specials that have been released have saved us a TON over last year.  I've learned some new stuff that has been changed since last year. Really exciting!!!


----------



## michael's mom

We're driving down, leaving MA on 4/13 arriving in WDW on the 14th and staying through the 23rd!  WooHOo!  Can't wait )


----------



## 4disneybound

Just booked May 14 -21st!!!!!!
Soo excited!


----------



## fmelchor88

Frank & Julio'=
Niece and nephew trip
02/05/11-02/12/11
POP

2011 Gay days
05/28-06/06
AKL


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> tbd - hematite153 - hhi



This trip is likely on hold -- for good reasons.  Ask me about it in a few weeks.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

fmelchor88 said:


> Frank & Julio
> 2011 Gay days
> 05/28-06/06
> AKL



See you there!!! 



hematite153 said:


> This trip is likely on hold -- for good reasons.  Ask me about it in a few weeks.



OH!  I hope it is what I am thinking!   Keep us posted!!


----------



## insoin

I'm trying to take two trips this year.

Jan 6-15 and Sept 23-Oct 5th.


----------



## DVCDan36

Add us to Jambo House 6 March to 12 March 2011.  Never done back to back vacations like this, but dear friends of ours are going during this time and we want to surprise them.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

I forgot to update my info!  January 5-7 at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## jeanigor

I'll be there Jan 6-17, off site chaperoning an alternative winter break to Give Kids the World (with plenty of Disney time sprinkled in).


----------



## Groom Mickey

We are going May 7th -14th. Staying at Animal Kingdom Kidani village. Having commitment ceremony in Florida and getting Married in VT the week before


----------



## Peepster

Congrats Groom Mickey!

Well, this trip we're renting an entire family so it should be very interesting.  We previously rented their 9 yr old and he couldn't keep up with the old ladies so we'll see how the rest of them do!

We're spending March 19th to March 27th at the World.  Split stay with first 4nights at VWL and last 4 at BLT.  

Happy travels to all!

Auntie Peep


----------



## chwgmjay

niceguy27834 said:


> My partner and I along with our two kids will be heading down on May 31st, 2011 til June 10th. The new specials that have been released have saved us a TON over last year.  I've learned some new stuff that has been changed since last year. Really exciting!!!





michael's mom said:


> We're driving down, leaving MA on 4/13 arriving in WDW on the 14th and staying through the 23rd!  WooHOo!  Can't wait )





4disneybound said:


> Just booked May 14 -21st!!!!!!
> Soo excited!





fmelchor88 said:


> Frank & Julio'=
> Niece and nephew trip
> 02/05/11-02/12/11
> POP
> 
> 2011 Gay days
> 05/28-06/06
> AKL





insoin said:


> I'm trying to take two trips this year.
> 
> Jan 6-15 and Sept 23-Oct 5th.





DVCDan36 said:


> Add us to Jambo House 6 March to 12 March 2011.  Never done back to back vacations like this, but dear friends of ours are going during this time and we want to surprise them.



Sorry I missed these. They're all done.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sassagoula Billy said:


> I forgot to update my info!  January 5-7 at the Grand Floridian.





jeanigor said:


> I'll be there Jan 6-17, off site chaperoning an alternative winter break to Give Kids the World (with plenty of Disney time sprinkled in).





Groom Mickey said:


> We are going May 7th -14th. Staying at Animal Kingdom Kidani village. Having commitment ceremony in Florida and getting Married in VT the week before





Peepster said:


> We're spending March 19th to March 27th at the World.  Split stay with first 4nights at VWL and last 4 at BLT.
> 
> Happy travels to all!
> 
> Auntie Peep



Got 'em.


----------



## DVCDan36

chwgmjay said:


> Sorry I missed these. They're all done.



Sorry, have to edit my dates, we are now going February 27 to March 5, 2011.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Since we had to cancel the October trip we transferred that reservation to our May trip.  

The dates at this point are May 29th through June 5th at POFQ.  Unless we can get a good deal earlier in May these should stick.  We might actually make it to Gay Days for the first time since 1996!  We'll see.


----------



## TagsMissy

C&G'sMama said:


> Since we had to cancel the October trip we transferred that reservation to our May trip.
> 
> The dates at this point are May 29th through June 5th at POFQ.  Unless we can get a good deal earlier in May these should stick.  We might actually make it to Gay Days for the first time since 1996!  We'll see.



If you do indeed go to Gay Days post on the Gay Days posting and I'll add you to the list of those planning to attend


----------



## TagsMissy

Looks like I need to adjust my dates... my new dates are May 26th to June 5th


----------



## gotrojansgo

Marathon Weekend, woo hoo!!

Going solo for the first time at Disney...January 6-10 at Beach Club Villas.


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

We're (tentatively) planning on going back to WDW January 24 to 27, likely staying at the Pop Century. 

And by the way - this is so neat! Thanks for doing it!


----------



## chwgmjay

niceguy27834 said:


> My partner and I along with our two kids will be heading down on May 31st, 2011 til June 10th. The new specials that have been released have saved us a TON over last year.  I've learned some new stuff that has been changed since last year. Really exciting!!!





michael's mom said:


> We're driving down, leaving MA on 4/13 arriving in WDW on the 14th and staying through the 23rd!  WooHOo!  Can't wait )





4disneybound said:


> Just booked May 14 -21st!!!!!!
> Soo excited!





fmelchor88 said:


> Frank & Julio'=
> Niece and nephew trip
> 02/05/11-02/12/11
> POP
> 
> 2011 Gay days
> 05/28-06/06
> AKL





insoin said:


> I'm trying to take two trips this year.
> 
> Jan 6-15 and Sept 23-Oct 5th.





DVCDan36 said:


> Add us to Jambo House 6 March to 12 March 2011.  Never done back to back vacations like this, but dear friends of ours are going during this time and we want to surprise them.



Updated. Sorry it's taken so long.


----------



## chwgmjay

I am... very confused. Apparently I updated most of this already, but the updates aren't there...  I'll finish updating shortly, but if I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## chwgmjay

Sassagoula Billy said:


> I forgot to update my info!  January 5-7 at the Grand Floridian.





jeanigor said:


> I'll be there Jan 6-17, off site chaperoning an alternative winter break to Give Kids the World (with plenty of Disney time sprinkled in).





Groom Mickey said:


> We are going May 7th -14th. Staying at Animal Kingdom Kidani village. Having commitment ceremony in Florida and getting Married in VT the week before





Peepster said:


> Congrats Groom Mickey!
> 
> Well, this trip we're renting an entire family so it should be very interesting.  We previously rented their 9 yr old and he couldn't keep up with the old ladies so we'll see how the rest of them do!
> 
> We're spending March 19th to March 27th at the World.  Split stay with first 4nights at VWL and last 4 at BLT.
> 
> Happy travels to all!
> 
> Auntie Peep





DVCDan36 said:


> Sorry, have to edit my dates, we are now going February 27 to March 5, 2011.





C&G'sMama said:


> Since we had to cancel the October trip we transferred that reservation to our May trip.
> 
> The dates at this point are May 29th through June 5th at POFQ.  Unless we can get a good deal earlier in May these should stick.  We might actually make it to Gay Days for the first time since 1996!  We'll see.





TagsMissy said:


> Looks like I need to adjust my dates... my new dates are May 26th to June 5th





gotrojansgo said:


> Marathon Weekend, woo hoo!!
> 
> Going solo for the first time at Disney...January 6-10 at Beach Club Villas.





Rememberingthe70s said:


> We're (tentatively) planning on going back to WDW January 24 to 27, likely staying at the Pop Century.
> 
> And by the way - this is so neat! Thanks for doing it!



I *THINK* I got everyone. If not, I apologize. Please send me a PM if I missed you.

Thanks!


----------



## Timrobb

We just booked our airfare for February 18 - February 24.

We still aren't sure of our resort.  Probably POP unless a really GREAT AP deal comes out . . . the hopefully WL.


----------



## chwgmjay

Timrobb said:


> We just booked our airfare for February 18 - February 24.
> 
> We still aren't sure of our resort.  Probably POP unless a really GREAT AP deal comes out . . . the hopefully WL.



Got it!


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> March: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
> tbd - hematite153 - hhi



Okay.  We're definitely not going on this trip.


----------



## chwgmjay

hematite153 said:


> Okay.  We're definitely not going on this trip.



OK  All fixed.


----------



## jeffmilw

We're planning a trip to Disney in 2011... Probably around early fall... perhaps we can plan it around the Halloween festivities.


----------



## christopher77

BF and I are planning on another trip, even though we just got home.  His 40th is Jan 8, 2011, and that's marathon weekend.  We will probably go 1/6 - 1/10 for a long weekend.  We'll know for sure after the reservation system comes back online.


----------



## chwgmjay

christopher77 said:


> bf and i are planning on another trip, even though we just got home.  His 40th is jan 8, 2011, and that's marathon weekend.  We will probably go 1/6 - 1/10 for a long weekend.  We'll know for sure after the reservation system comes back online.


----------



## insoin

I'll be at BLT for both of my trips.


----------



## jeanigor

insoin said:


> I'll be at BLT for both of my trips.



Show off.


----------



## disneychic2

Going Sept 22-29, staying at Wilderness Lodge. First time in a deluxe...can't wait!


----------



## dmwang9

Boardwalk Villas, July 24 - 29, then a Disney Cruise afterwards.


----------



## silverhaze269

May 27-June 4 at the POP


----------



## MarkDief86

I'm going with my boyfriend April 30 - May 7, 2011


----------



## chwgmjay

insoin said:


> I'll be at BLT for both of my trips.





MarkDief86 said:


> I'm going with my boyfriend April 30 - May 7, 2011





silverhaze269 said:


> May 27-June 4 at the POP





dmwang9 said:


> Boardwalk Villas, July 24 - 29, then a Disney Cruise afterwards.





disneychic2 said:


> Going Sept 22-29, staying at Wilderness Lodge. First time in a deluxe...can't wait!




All caught up.


----------



## Sassagoula Billy

My trip has been canceled.


----------



## Ruthless1967

Tentatively planning on going the first week in June, as soon as my house here sells, we'll be looking for one in FL and won't be able to keep me away!  My girl has never been to DW so it will be SO much fun!


----------



## brettystar

We should be finalising with the travel agent in a day or so but we should be there 5/30/11 until 6/4/11 inclusive and cannot wait.
Not quite sure where we are starying yet - still busy researching and reading the Unofficial Guide to work it all out.


----------



## VinnyDisney

Hey y'all!

Just introduced myself on the other threads, well reintroduced, since I have been lurking since my last trip earlier this year. But I have just confirmed my trip for 2011! I am going *January 10-16, 2011* and will be staying at the *Grand Floridian*! I am going solo so am open to grabbing a drink or two around the World. 

Hope to see some of ya there!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

LOL, I didn't even take my annual trip this year yet!
But hubby and I will be there Dec 4 - 9 in 2011
at our usual Grand Floridian.

Looking forward to this year's trip


----------



## M4travels

Marc and I will be at D'land from Oct 2 - 6, 2011, our first visit back after moving south of the border.  I'm thinking it'll be Gay Days that weekend if they follow the regular routine so we'll be there for the second day.  We'll be getting off the Wonder after a B2B and staying at the Villas at the Grand California.

Michael


----------



## silverhaze269

We just upgraded from the POP to the Coronado Springs


----------



## SpectroMan71

POR Jan 30-Feb 5 with Free Dining
That is, assuming flights from California come down soon!


----------



## Ava

We'll be at POP from May 7-14, 2011 for DD's first trip to the World! She has no idea but her moms are super excited.


----------



## ItzaKadoozie

Goin ta see the Mouse solo.  Anyone else headin down there then?


----------



## chwgmjay

ItzaKadoozie said:


> Goin ta see the Mouse solo.  Anyone else headin down there then?



Done



Ava said:


> We'll be at POP from May 7-14, 2011 for DD's first trip to the World! She has no idea but her moms are super excited.



Got it!



SpectroMan71 said:


> POR Jan 30-Feb 5 with Free Dining
> That is, assuming flights from California come down soon!



OK 



silverhaze269 said:


> We just upgraded from the POP to the Coronado Springs



Updated. 



M4travels said:


> Marc and I will be at D'land from Oct 2 - 6, 2011, our first visit back after moving south of the border.  I'm thinking it'll be Gay Days that weekend if they follow the regular routine so we'll be there for the second day.  We'll be getting off the Wonder after a B2B and staying at the Villas at the Grand California.
> 
> Michael



OK 



JoeyAnyc said:


> LOL, I didn't even take my annual trip this year yet!
> But hubby and I will be there Dec 4 - 9 in 2011
> at our usual Grand Floridian.
> 
> Looking forward to this year's trip



Have fun! 



VinnyDisney said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Just introduced myself on the other threads, well reintroduced, since I have been lurking since my last trip earlier this year. But I have just confirmed my trip for 2011! I am going *January 10-16, 2011* and will be staying at the *Grand Floridian*! I am going solo so am open to grabbing a drink or two around the World.
> 
> Hope to see some of ya there!



Gotcha. 



brettystar said:


> We should be finalising with the travel agent in a day or so but we should be there 5/30/11 until 6/4/11 inclusive and cannot wait.
> Not quite sure where we are starying yet - still busy researching and reading the Unofficial Guide to work it all out.



You're in.



Ruthless1967 said:


> Tentatively planning on going the first week in June, as soon as my house here sells, we'll be looking for one in FL and won't be able to keep me away!  My girl has never been to DW so it will be SO much fun!



Let me know when/if you finalize and I'll add ya in.


----------



## RENThead09

Will be there from January 4th to 12th for marathon weekend.  Only doing the halfmarathon this year, but making a friend come run it with me.  His first half.  

Oh ya...Staying at POP.

Thanks for putting this all together!


----------



## WaterDA

I'll be going Jan 2nd - Jan 9th and staying at the All Star Music Resort


----------



## youngb

Going August 29-Sept.4 at CSR. There will be 7 of us on this trip and 4 of them are all first timers and that includes my parents. The kids are very excited and so is mommy.


----------



## HauntedBoy

Going April 2-9 2011 to celebrate my parents' 40th Anniversary. Going with my partner, parents, sister and her family which includes my 2 adorable nieces. We are staying at Pop Century.

We stayed at Pop for the first time last Halloween. We were going to upgrade, but my nieces fell in love with Pop and don't want to stay anywhere else. Heck, i guess it is cheaper!

But first, we have the New Year's Disney Cruise with my partner and his family!


----------



## chwgmjay

RENThead09 said:


> Will be there from January 4th to 12th for marathon weekend.  Only doing the halfmarathon this year, but making a friend come run it with me.  His first half.
> 
> Oh ya...Staying at POP.
> 
> Thanks for putting this all together!



Apparently I already did this one, but forgot to tag it. LOL.



WaterDA said:


> I'll be going Jan 2nd - Jan 9th and staying at the All Star Music Resort



Good to go 



youngb said:


> Going August 29-Sept.4 at CSR. There will be 7 of us on this trip and 4 of them are all first timers and that includes my parents. The kids are very excited and so is mommy.



All set. 



HauntedBoy said:


> Going April 2-9 2011 to celebrate my parents' 40th Anniversary. Going with my partner, parents, sister and her family which includes my 2 adorable nieces. We are staying at Pop Century.
> 
> We stayed at Pop for the first time last Halloween. We were going to upgrade, but my nieces fell in love with Pop and don't want to stay anywhere else. Heck, i guess it is cheaper!
> 
> But first, we have the New Year's Disney Cruise with my partner and his family!



Got ya on the list.


----------



## nyc2theworld

Defintely for Gaydays Probably looking at June 1-8th depending on hotels.  As for where I'm staying TBD...If anybody knows discounts at Swolphin that would be cool as I need a hotel that I can stumble back from DATW with.

Once I get back from that I'll plan IF&WF dates


----------



## Sillysully414

Most definetely will attend in 2011.  2010 was the best year yet and would not miss it!  Probably there 5/30-6/6.  Anyone know of any fun things happening near WDW on Saturday night - EXCEPT the Baker events at BVP?  Cheers!


----------



## Timrobb

change of plans . . . we will be there from 2/17- 2/24 and staying at WL~

WOO HOO!


----------



## wcpamotm

I'll be there June 1-6 at Royal Plaza.
December is also likely but too early for details!


----------



## Dead Robot

Me, my husband, Sharkboy (.ca) and two friends! 

We're staying Port Orleans Riverside and the friends are at POP Cent.

SharkBoy will be going for his 10th time. This will be my 4th time. We both wish it was a lot more, but Toronto is $o Far away...


----------



## chwgmjay

Updates are paused while I'm at Disney World. I'll be back the 16th.  
Happy holidays!


----------



## wcpamotm

Cool!  Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## chwgmjay

nyc2theworld said:


> Defintely for Gaydays Probably looking at June 1-8th depending on hotels.  As for where I'm staying TBD...If anybody knows discounts at Swolphin that would be cool as I need a hotel that I can stumble back from DATW with.
> 
> Once I get back from that I'll plan IF&WF dates





Sillysully414 said:


> Most definetely will attend in 2011.  2010 was the best year yet and would not miss it!  Probably there 5/30-6/6.  Anyone know of any fun things happening near WDW on Saturday night - EXCEPT the Baker events at BVP?  Cheers!





Timrobb said:


> change of plans . . . we will be there from 2/17- 2/24 and staying at WL~
> 
> WOO HOO!





wcpamotm said:


> I'll be there June 1-6 at Royal Plaza.
> December is also likely but too early for details!





Dead Robot said:


> Me, my husband, Sharkboy (.ca) and two friends!
> 
> We're staying Port Orleans Riverside and the friends are at POP Cent.
> 
> SharkBoy will be going for his 10th time. This will be my 4th time. We both wish it was a lot more, but Toronto is $o Far away...



I'm pretty sure I got everyone. If I missed you, send me a PM. As a reminder, those of you going for gay days should post a note over on the gay days thread too so you can be put on the list there as well.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

We are looking at leaving the Friday after Thanksgiving (November 25).  We will be driving, so that has us arriving on Sunday the 27th.

We will likely stay a week or so then maybe go to Vero for a couple days, although depending on the weather at the beach, may just stay in WDW for 2 weeks.  

Still very much up in the air.  Probably OKW since I believe it is the cheapest on the points.

First trip for !!!


----------



## Heva2015

I think me and my dp will be going at some point in October 2011...probably 10-24th.  I'm hoping for gaydays too but depends on finances.


----------



## Nancy F

We'll be going 04/22/2011 to 04/27/2011 BLT S LV
and hoping to get 12/02/2011 to 12/08/2011 BLT S MKV.
I can't wait till Jan 2ND to book my Dec. trip.

Nancy F


----------



## sjs314

We will be in the World Sept 29 to Oct 5 , MNSSHP, F & W Festival and WDW 40th Anniversary on 10-01-11 Here we come!


----------



## Chuckers

I just booked a 9 day solo vacation for May! Staying at AKL. My dates are 5/14/2010 - 5/22/2010


I decided not to do Gay Days as I have done it 6 years in a row and it's not fun anymore. Plus, I've done them for 3 years in Disneyland, too, and I just can't deal with the huge crowds anymore.


----------



## chwgmjay

sjs314 said:


> We will be in the World Sept 29 to Oct 5 , MNSSHP, F & W Festival and WDW 40th Anniversary on 10-01-11 Here we come!





Nancy F said:


> We'll be going 04/22/2011 to 04/27/2011 BLT S LV
> and hoping to get 12/02/2011 to 12/08/2011 BLT S MKV.
> I can't wait till Jan 2ND to book my Dec. trip.
> 
> Nancy F



Got 'em.


----------



## chwgmjay

Chuckers said:


> I just booked a 9 day solo vacation for May! Staying at AKL. My dates are 5/14/2010 - 5/22/2010
> 
> 
> I decided not to do Gay Days as I have done it 6 years in a row and it's not fun anymore. Plus, I've done them for 3 years in Disneyland, too, and I just can't deal with the huge crowds anymore.



Got it. Thanks for adding your dates.


----------



## Chuckers

I just booked a short weekend trip to Disneyland! Going March 5-7th staying at the Grand Californian.


----------



## Mouse14

So far its Jan 8 Magic kingdom.... Jan 14 Dinner at the castle..... Feb 4,5,6 Wilderness lodge


----------



## tig82174

We have two Disney trips planned this year:

1.)  We're going to DisneyLAND (staying in Villas at Grand Californian) 4/22-4/27...then boarding the Disney Wonder in LA and doing the repo up to Vancouver and the first Alaskan cruise (so cruising 4/27-5/10).

2.)  In the fall we're going to DisneyWORLD 9/1-9/3, then Cruising on the Dream 9/4-9/8, then back at WDW 9/8-9/11.  Right now all our WDW stays are booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas (one of our home resorts), but once our 7 month window opens up we will probably try to switch either or both of our "bookend WDW stays"----hoping to get into Bay Lake Tower and/or Wilderness Lodge (because we've never stayed in either before).


----------



## sjs314

We are now going September 26-Oct 2 taking advantage of the New Room Discounts , staying at Contemporary


----------



## nibor

We are going may 27 to june 4th 2011 staying fortwilderness lodge, Look's like it has lots to do there..Hope so it is our 1st time there..Nibor


----------



## nyc2theworld

Finally booked my hotel(s)...damn you swolphin for not having availability

June 1-6 - Swan
6-8 - POFQ


----------



## furb & dez

Me (furb) and the hubster (dez) will be out for our first WDW trip February 6-10. We're staying off property (for free! woo!) with a friend (who's also coming along and is single).


----------



## chwgmjay

Chuckers said:


> I just booked a short weekend trip to Disneyland! Going March 5-7th staying at the Grand Californian.





Mouse14 said:


> So far its Jan 8 Magic kingdom.... Jan 14 Dinner at the castle..... Feb 4,5,6 Wilderness lodge





sjs314 said:


> We are now going September 26-Oct 2 taking advantage of the New Room Discounts , staying at Contemporary





tig82174 said:


> We have two Disney trips planned this year:
> 
> 1.)  We're going to DisneyLAND (staying in Villas at Grand Californian) 4/22-4/27...then boarding the Disney Wonder in LA and doing the repo up to Vancouver and the first Alaskan cruise (so cruising 4/27-5/10).
> 
> 2.)  In the fall we're going to DisneyWORLD 9/1-9/3, then Cruising on the Dream 9/4-9/8, then back at WDW 9/8-9/11.  Right now all our WDW stays are booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas (one of our home resorts), but once our 7 month window opens up we will probably try to switch either or both of our "bookend WDW stays"----hoping to get into Bay Lake Tower and/or Wilderness Lodge (because we've never stayed in either before).





nibor said:


> We are going may 27 to june 4th 2011 staying fortwilderness lodge, Look's like it has lots to do there..Hope so it is our 1st time there..Nibor





nyc2theworld said:


> Finally booked my hotel(s)...damn you swolphin for not having availability
> 
> June 1-6 - Swan
> 6-8 - POFQ





furb & dez said:


> Me (furb) and the hubster (dez) will be out for our first WDW trip February 6-10. We're staying off property (for free! woo!) with a friend (who's also coming along and is single).



Got everyone. Don't know how the list got that long before I did though... I think something's wrong with my subscription... sorry!


----------



## nibor

WERE DOES EVERYONE STAY, IF THEY STAY ON DW PROPERTY? JUST HERE AND THERE? WE ARE STAYING WL, MAY 27 TO JUNE3RD THEN WE WILL BE OUT OF MONEY AND TIME TO GO HOME AND BACK TO WORK.


----------



## Corbisblue

Going to be doing a quick trip to Disneyland hopefully March 2nd-6th. Probably staying off property.

Also waiting to book our vacation to WDW in September. Going to be taking my brothers and mom! The boyfriend gets to stay home heheh.


----------



## Chuckers

This year I am staying at the AKL lodge. In '09 we stayed at the Grand Floridian. 

Since I no longer live in Florida, I will always stay on Disney Property when I go now.


----------



## jeanigor

Unexpectedly, my partner and I threw together a last minute (at least for us) trip. We are going to be there 2/24-2/28. I am running in the Princess Half Marathon and this will be his first visit. Looks like it will be Pop Century where we are staying.


----------



## Seifer

I'm going with my partner to Pop Century between january 24 and 31 !


----------



## wcpamotm

nibor said:


> WERE DOES EVERYONE STAY, IF THEY STAY ON DW PROPERTY? JUST HERE AND THERE? WE ARE STAYING WL, MAY 27 TO JUNE3RD THEN WE WILL BE OUT OF MONEY AND TIME TO GO HOME AND BACK TO WORK.



Check out post #1 on this thread.  Jay does a great job keeping this recap updated!


----------



## rickwelch49525

We are going from February 15-20 at Saratoga Springs, unless a waitlist changes that.  We are ready for some sun and warmth, Michigan has had a cold and snowy winter!

Ric and Bob


----------



## UKMark

It's official! We have dates  April 23rd to May 7th. Staying in a villa off-site. Soooooo excited


----------



## CaribeCastaway

Hoping to do the Illuminations cruise one of the days.
Todd


----------



## chwgmjay

corbisblue said:


> going to be doing a quick trip to disneyland hopefully march 2nd-6th. Probably staying off property.
> 
> Also waiting to book our vacation to wdw in september. Going to be taking my brothers and mom! The boyfriend gets to stay home heheh.





jeanigor said:


> unexpectedly, my partner and i threw together a last minute (at least for us) trip. We are going to be there 2/24-2/28. I am running in the princess half marathon and this will be his first visit. Looks like it will be pop century where we are staying.





seifer said:


> i'm going with my partner to pop century between january 24 and 31 !





rickwelch49525 said:


> we are going from february 15-20 at saratoga springs, unless a waitlist changes that.  We are ready for some sun and warmth, michigan has had a cold and snowy winter!
> 
> Ric and bob





ukmark said:


> it's official! We have dates  April 23rd to may 7th. Staying in a villa off-site. Soooooo excited





caribecastaway said:


> hoping to do the illuminations cruise one of the days.
> Todd



ok


----------



## nibor

WE ARE GOING TO THE STAR WAS'S WEEKEND MAY 28 2011 HAS ANY BODY BEEN ON THE STAR WAR'S WEEKEND IS IT A BIG CROWD? MY GRANDBABY REALLY WANTS TO SEE R2D2... I HOPE IT'S THERE... LOL


----------



## Schotz

My first time to GayDays this year is planned May 31 - June 7.  It can't come soon enough.


----------



## ToddyLu

Could you please add us to the list

April 30-May8  AKV-K

Oct 28- Nov 4  AKV-K


----------



## MamaPoppins




----------



## SingingMUA

We're going! We're going!! 

We'll be at WDW staying at AKL May 28 - June 1! Yaaayy!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Please add us to the list!  We will be there November 6th through November 19th and we will be staying at AKV Kidani the first week and AKV Jambo the second week.  Uber excited!


----------



## Santi

Seeing as my families Disney tickets expire in July, I'd like to go to Gay days at least one day, and preferably on my birthday, June 15th 8D


----------



## Ruthless1967

We are moving to the Orlando area in the next month!  And will definately be there!  Can't wait to make some new friends!


----------



## brdlyleon

Im going on a solo trip! This one is a list of firsts:

first time going for more than 4 days
first time going alone
first time staying at POP
first time staying on-site!

will be there march 14-18! so psyched!


----------



## chwgmjay

Schotz said:


> My first time to GayDays this year is planned May 31 - June 7.  It can't come soon enough.





ToddyLu said:


> Could you please add us to the list
> 
> April 30-May8  AKV-K
> 
> Oct 28- Nov 4  AKV-K





SingingMUA said:


> We're going! We're going!!
> 
> We'll be at WDW staying at AKL May 28 - June 1! Yaaayy!





TinkerChelle said:


> Please add us to the list!  We will be there November 6th through November 19th and we will be staying at AKV Kidani the first week and AKV Jambo the second week.  Uber excited!



As long as you had a date listed, you've been added.  Some were added earlier and I just never posted my update so I can figure out where my last stop was.


----------



## Singledad

my daughter and I will be at WDW from may 31st to june 5th.

First half of stay will be in all star music. will update when I know where we are moving to for the second half.

So much dining with characters!


----------



## brdlyleon

hello! added a day to my vacation so itll be march 14-19 and ill be at POP


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Trip update: changed from Dec to Sept 6 - 9 @ The Beach Club.
Hoping the day after Labor Day is going to be slow and have great weather. Last Dec was horrible. It will be odd to experience Disney without the Christmas decorations. 

Thanks for posting and updating the calendar.


----------



## Gypsybear

I also need to update my dates...

Sept. 24th - Oct. 1st - CSR

Thanks for the list...


----------



## hematite153

Booked today for Sept 25-Oct 4.  We'll likely add a day or two on one end or the other, but, we can't book airfare until the baby has a birthdate...seems ridiculous to me, but, what can we do.

We'll be staying at OKW...in a 2bdrm with only 3 adults and an infant...should be a luxurious amount of space.  We were going to get a 1bdrm since the full kitchen will be useful since I can't eat at most QS places.  Then, we figured we would invite my MIL since she could sleep in the living room.  Her response was that she DEFINITELY wanted to come, but, that she'd pay for the upgrade to have her own bedroom.  So, 2bdrm, here we come!


----------



## DisneyDee27

I am excited to be there for the scavenger hunt and Flower & Garden festival. 


 May 9-15 ASMo 
 Team: The CamField Crew on the scavenger hunt


----------



## Schotz

DisneyDee27 said:


> I am excited to be there for the scavenger hunt and Flower & Garden festival.
> 
> 
> May 9-15 ASMo
> Team: The CamField Crew on the scavenger hunt



I would love to one day see the flower and garden festival, I heard it makes epcot look amazing.


----------



## Malo

Going first 8 days of September!


----------



## jeanigor

I've registered for the Disneyland Half Marathon, so I'll be out there 9/1-9/6, not sure where quite yet.

Also registered for the WDW Wine and Dine Half Marathon, so I'll be going back 9/29-10/6.

Then sailing on the Dream from 10/6-10/9.


----------



## wehttamrd

I'm going on march 21st - 25th. Staying at the Swan because my partner is attending a business conference there. As a result of this, there will be a couple days where I will be by myself and even a few evening where I will have to be dining alone. I'd really appreciate if someone who is going on these dates would be kind enough to meet me on one or two of these occasions so I don't have to be by myself or eat dinner at a restaurant alone like a loser. lol


----------



## hematite153

jeanigor said:


> Also registered for the WDW Wine and Dine Half Marathon, so I'll be going back 9/29-10/6.



Oooo...I was looking at that.  The main question seems to be whether I can go from bedrest to a half marathon in 6 months while taking care of a little one.

The longest race I've ever done was a half and I did train for it in about 4 months, but, I was already running 10K relatively comfortably at that point whereas now a flight of stairs can do me in.  The pace requirement is fairly slow though, so, I could just plan something like run 5 min, walk 5 min which should be sustainable even if I'm not up to the distance yet.

Any advice on how to decide?


----------



## DisneyDee27

Hi   
  This is my second trip to the F & G, I do love the topiaries. My favorite time is during the F & W. We're hoping to book a bounce back for the F & G while we're on the May trip   I'm sure you'll get there one day. I'll post pics once we get back. 
 take care, 
Dee


----------



## geaux_half

hematite153 said:


> Oooo...I was looking at that.  The main question seems to be whether I can go from bedrest to a half marathon in 6 months while taking care of a little one.
> 
> The longest race I've ever done was a half and I did train for it in about 4 months, but, I was already running 10K relatively comfortably at that point whereas now a flight of stairs can do me in.  The pace requirement is fairly slow though, so, I could just plan something like run 5 min, walk 5 min which should be sustainable even if I'm not up to the distance yet.
> 
> Any advice on how to decide?



Many people walk the entire event so if you plan on running any of it you should not have a problem with the 16 min per mile pace requirement.  The official 16 min sweep pace begins after the last person crosses the start line so you have an even slower pace requirement if you aren't the last person to start.


----------



## hematite153

geaux_half said:


> Many people walk the entire event so if you plan on running any of it you should not have a problem with the 16 min per mile pace requirement.  The official 16 min sweep pace begins after the last person crosses the start line so you have an even slower pace requirement if you aren't the last person to start.



See, that's what I was thinking.  Plus, I figure having a goal might be good for me in helping me make a point of carving out time for myself in the next few months.

A friend suggested that I'd really need a treadmill at home, but, I've never been able to run on a treadmill.  I can run on ellipticals, and do at the gym, but, they are fairly expensive to have at home.

I know that some people would run with a stroller, but, it's not really good for the baby's brainstem in the first 6 months.  But, if I could get at least one run/week outdoors and find a way to run on an elliptical, I think that I ought to be able to get up to the pace requirement and distance endurance.  Right?

I should also add that I MUCH prefer running at night to running the the morning, so that aspect of this race is extra enticing for me.


----------



## hematite153

Another question for those doing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon:

The main page suggests that there is a discount available for park tickets that are only usable Sept. 23 to Oct. 8th.  The limited dates make me think that it might actually be a true discount.

Do you know what they are offering?  (If it's worthwhile it might help me make my case for running.)


----------



## theboys

Hi there!

We'll be on the DCL Dream on 9/4-9/8/11. Hope to find others that are doing the same dates!


----------



## theboys

tig82174 said:


> We have two Disney trips planned this year:
> 
> 1.)  We're going to DisneyLAND (staying in Villas at Grand Californian) 4/22-4/27...then boarding the Disney Wonder in LA and doing the repo up to Vancouver and the first Alaskan cruise (so cruising 4/27-5/10).
> 
> 2.)  In the fall we're going to DisneyWORLD 9/1-9/3, then Cruising on the Dream 9/4-9/8, then back at WDW 9/8-9/11.  Right now all our WDW stays are booked at Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas (one of our home resorts), but once our 7 month window opens up we will probably try to switch either or both of our "bookend WDW stays"----hoping to get into Bay Lake Tower and/or Wilderness Lodge (because we've never stayed in either before).



Hi guys! We'll be on the Dream at the same time! Would love to meet up and be seated for dinner with another couple (although I'm not sure how to do that??). Look forward to meeting you both!


----------



## OrlandoMike

theboys said:


> Hi guys! We'll be on the Dream at the same time! Would love to meet up and be seated for dinner with another couple (although I'm not sure how to do that??). Look forward to meeting you both!



If you should decide to do this its quite easy...its called "linking your reservation"  You can do it on the DCL website, or just call DCL and tell them you would like to link your reservation with another guest.  All it bascially does is make sure you are at the same table for dinner.

Good luck and enjoy the Dream!


----------



## theboys

OrlandoMike said:


> If you should decide to do this its quite easy...its called "linking your reservation"  You can do it on the DCL website, or just call DCL and tell them you would like to link your reservation with another guest.  All it bascially does is make sure you are at the same table for dinner.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the Dream!



Thanks for the info OrlandoMike!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Hello all,

Marjorie here.

Will be there May 26-30


----------



## Monknmom

We will be in Disney from the 18th-23rd of December at the All star movies!


----------



## DavidUK

Hey, I've been off here for ... EVER!

But I'm heading back to WDW this year. My parents decided to take me and my DB, my sister and her boyf to Disney for 14 nights from 9/24/11 - 10/8/11

POFQ. I'm really excited, haven't been to the world since 2004.

Hoping to go to MNSSHP and The Food and Wine fest.

Who's there too?

x


----------



## dragonwingz

We will be there too during this week. May 8-15 is our Honeymoon.  We are very excited.  We will be doing the Scavenger Hunt also.  We will just be getting back from the Dream Cruise, which is where we are getting married. (Our Marriage License if from CT) but to us this is our REAL wedding.  WE are soo excited.  We are Passholders and go at least 2 times a month, but this is going to be SOOO much fun.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Knowlesk80

I can't give exact dates as we are FL Resident Passholders so we go at least twice a month...if we have the extra money to go. Sometimes we don't go until the last minute so it's hit & miss with us.


----------



## nobbie

I will be in Orlando from June 1st till June 6th.

June 4 MK


----------



## chwgmjay

Everything should be up to date.


----------



## DrGaellon

Arriving June 2. Staying at Westgate Vacation Villas and Town Center.

June 3: DAK and Riptide
June 4: MK
June 5: free day
June 6: Epcot
June 7: DHS
June 8: Universal
June 9: IOA

Departing June 10.


----------



## Schotz

cool Dr, are you a real doctor or just a cool nickname?   Glad you are planning for GayDays this year.  I noticed your schedule is different than the official schedule posted on gaydays.com (for the parks).  Is there some experience behind this or are you just planning on avoiding the crowds?


----------



## Timrobb

We are doing an adult only trip September 29 - October 2nd!

AKL CL!

WOO HOO!


----------



## jimmy339

We will be there from September 5th for 2 weeks, staying at All Star Movies, I can't wait, its my 5th time and my partners 1st!


----------



## glenpreece

Going to Disneyland for the Expo Aug 15-23.


----------



## kelticknott

We are going from Sept 11 to 19th staying at the CBR


----------



## Nestguy

I'll be arriving at June 2nd and staying until june 12 on POP Century for the first time.
I'm travelling with my DP and a friend
So far, our schedule is:

June 2nd: Arriving late at night, check in and sleep
       3rd: Hollywood Studios and Riptide
       4th: Magic Kingdom and Matinee at Universal
       5th: Animal Kingdom early and Epcot later for drinks and Illuminations
       6th: Universal and Islands of Adventure
       7th: Discovery Cove + Seaworld (only for the rollercoaters, quickly)
       8th: Busch gardens
       9th: Shopping till we drop
      10th:Free day with ADR for California Grill celebrating my Bday (June 11th)
      11th My whole family arrives for celebrating my bday, so I'm all theirs !
      12th Flying back home , all the way down to Sao Paulo


----------



## Chuckers

Nestguy said:


> So far, our schedule is:
> 
> 10th:Free day with ADR for California Grill celebrating my Bday (June 11th)
> 11th My whole family arrives for celebrating my bday, so I'm all theirs !




My birthday is also June 11th!  Althought I am celebrating it at DisneyWorld in MAy so as to avoid all the crowds!


----------



## Nestguy

It's gonna be my second time celebrating my Bday at Disney. I understand May is emptier, but is not all that bad at the first half of June and this year my trip will be in sync with the gay days. Have you ever tried being there on your bday?


----------



## Commonboy

lol nice topic guys !


----------



## Chuckers

Nestguy said:


> It's gonna be my second time celebrating my Bday at Disney. I understand May is emptier, but is not all that bad iin the first half of June and this year my trip will be in sync with the gay days. Have you ever tried being there on your bday?



Yes, I was there for my 40th Birthday. It was an awesome weekend as I went with friends, one of whom was a cast member and he had some insider tips to doing things. 

And I have been to Gay Days 7 times at the Magic Kingdom anbd 3 times at Disneyland. It's very "festive".


----------



## nyc2theworld

I have changed my hotels yet again.

June 1-6 - Swan
June 6-8 Pop


----------



## Nestguy

nyc2theworld said:


> I have changed my hotels yet again.
> 
> June 1-6 - Swan
> June 6-8 Pop



Welcome to the POP!


----------



## Nestguy

Chuckers said:


> Yes, I was there for my 40th Birthday.



So was I! It was supposed to be a very romantic 40th Birthday celebration with my partner.I had my room at POFQ booked. I had tons of ADRS to places like Le Cellier, Artists Point, Boma, California Grill and Narcoossee's. Well, it turned out to be a very bittersweet celebration, cause my partner visa wasn't ready on time, due to administrative delays. End of story: as everything was set and payed for, I travelled with my favourite aunt instead of my boyfriend It was fun still, but....

This time, he's coming with me


----------



## Chuckers

Nestguy said:


> This time, he's coming with me



That's awesome! So you celebrate the anniversary of your 40th  But you'll get to be at Gay Days with him!


----------



## nyc2theworld

Nestguy said:


> Welcome to the POP!



Thanks I've never stayed there so it will be a new experience!


----------



## artnerds

Just booked a new year's trip for me and my boyfriend...it will be his first time at WDW as an adult! I'M SO EXCITED! 

Will be staying at AKL Dec 30 - Jan 6.


----------



## nansan

Week in November


----------



## Nestguy

nyc2theworld said:


> Thanks I've never stayed there so it will be a new experience!



It's gonna be my first time there as well... Hope it's fun!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Well, im not sure how sane I am, but I'm taking my mom for a joint mother/daughter birthday fun week in november. This may turn out to be a solo trip... lol.


----------



## jazmyin

we are going from Aug.1-7th


----------



## RAPstar

Sept 28 to Oct 3 at Universal's Royal Pacific Resort. Going to Disney World Oct 1 for a day trip


----------



## Billy Christ

Nestguy said:


> I'll be arriving at June 2nd and staying until june 12 on POP Century for the first time.
> I'm travelling with my DP and a friend
> So far, our schedule is:
> 
> June 2nd: Arriving late at night, check in and sleep
> 3rd: Hollywood Studios and Riptide
> 4th: Magic Kingdom and Matinee at Universal
> 5th: Animal Kingdom early and Epcot later for drinks and Illuminations
> 6th: Universal and Islands of Adventure
> 7th: Discovery Cove + Seaworld (only for the rollercoaters, quickly)
> 8th: Busch gardens
> 9th: Shopping till we drop
> 10th:Free day with ADR for California Grill celebrating my Bday (June 11th)
> 11th My whole family arrives for celebrating my bday, so I'm all theirs !
> 12th Flying back home , all the way down to Sao Paulo



Thanks for coming to RipTide...we look forward to throwing you an early birthday party!  Billy with Let's Go Play!


----------



## DopeyDave

Here's my schedule for 2011, can't believe I haven't submitted this earlier!

May 30-31 - AKL-Kidani
Jun 1 - 6   - AKL Kidani
Sep 17-18 - BWV
Sep 18-22 - DCL Drm
Sep 22-30 - VWL
Oct 1 - 3  - VWL


----------



## DisneyDee27

I am so ready for this trip! 

Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## DrGaellon

Schotz said:


> cool Dr, are you a real doctor or just a cool nickname?   Glad you are planning for GayDays this year.  I noticed your schedule is different than the official schedule posted on gaydays.com (for the parks).  Is there some experience behind this or are you just planning on avoiding the crowds?


I'm a real doc - I'm a general internist and professor at a medical school north of NYC.

It's mostly about avoiding the crowds - though the sites that analyze such things say that GayDays crowds don't seem to impact the lines very much compared to a normal June week.


----------



## DisneyDee27

DisneyDee27 said:


> I am so ready for this trip!
> 
> Honorary Diva
> Dee



 The main street electrical parade music is playing! I'm home!!!

Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## DrGaellon

DisneyDee27 said:


> The main street electrical parade music is playing! I'm home!!!
> Dee



MSEP is my default ringtone...


----------



## DrGaellon

I mentioned that David and I are not following the schedule recommended by the GD folks to avoid the crowd. I may have also mentioned that we initially had plans to go down with a crowd (we were supposed to be 4 couples), but all our friends bailed. Thus, we have ADRs for 6 people four out of the five days we're planning to be at Disney (the two Universal days are unplanned). If anyone would like to sit with us, we'd love the company.

June 2: dinner at Raglan Road, 730pm
June 3: Animal Kingdom. Dinner at Fulton's Crab House, 550pm. Riptide.
June 4: Magic Kingdom (of course). Dinner at Narcoosee's, 530pm. (enough time to get back for the Electrical parade and fireworks)
June 5: Drink Around the World and T-Dance at Epcot. 
June 6: Epcot. Lunch at Tokyo Dining, 1230pm. Dinner at Bistro de Paris, 8pm.
June 7: Studios. Dinner at Brown Derby, 640pm.


----------



## DisneyDee27

DrGaellon said:


> MSEP is my default ringtone...





Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## Chuckers

I have only 3 more sleeps! do-DAH do-DAH!!!!!


----------



## roypup

Will be going to VGC at DL on November 6 - 11.


----------



## Schotz

Hey what's VGC?


----------



## roypup

Schotz said:


> Hey what's VGC?



Villas at Grand Californian Lodge, one of the DVC resorts.


----------



## wcpamotm

It's now official - we have reservations at Boardwalk Villas December 11-17, might extend by a day on either end at a cheaper offsite hotel.  Crossing my fingers that the Boardwalk view waitlist comes through!


----------



## Chuckers

6 hours and I should be in bed now.. but I can't sleep!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Taking my 8yo nephew for his 1st WDW trip on July 17th...this is the schedule...

Sun 7/17: Fly out of Chicago in the AM, arrive mid-day, check-in at POP, spend evening at MK, dinner at Tony's Town Square...
Mon 7/18: Morning at AK, visit ASMovies to take pics of Toy Story section, DTD Shoppin, dinner at Chef Mickey's...
Tues 7/19: All day at DHS, mid-day break for swim/nap, dinner at 50's Prime Time Cafe...
Weds 7/20: All day at MK, mid-day break for swim/nap, dinner at Crystal Palace, Wishes Dessert Viewing Party...
Thurs 7/21: Epcot all day, lunch at San Angel Inn, mid-day break for swim/nap, dinner at La Hacienda...
Fri 7/22: Check-out of POP, morning to mid-afternoon at MK, head to MCO by 4pm for 7pm flight back home...

That should be enough...on this trip!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LasOlas

Please let me know


----------



## jeanigor

LasOlas said:


> Please let me know



I'm coming down either 9/28 or 9/29. Not sure how long I am staying. At least until 10/4.

We had to cancel the cruise we had planned for 10/6. My friend lost her job.


----------



## Will20

I will be heading to WDW July 16th!


----------



## Jay2009

9/23 - 10/1


----------



## jeanigor

So I think I'm crazy. After work today, I am meeting a friend from Chicago in Toledo and we are driving down for the weekend. We are staying off site, as Yacht Club was about the only thing available.


----------



## DrGaellon

jeanigor said:


> So I think I'm crazy. After work today, I am meeting a friend from Chicago in Toledo and we are driving down for the weekend. We are staying off site, as Yacht Club was about the only thing available.



You're driving from Toledo OH to Orlando for the WEEKEND? Yup, you're crazy.


----------



## christopher77

LasOlas said:


> Please let me know



BF and I will be there Sep 29 - Oct 4.  I'm running the Wine and Dine Half Marathon again this year with my sister and a family friend.  We will probably stay at Pop again, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## Gypsybear

christopher77 said:


> BF and I will be there Sep 29 - Oct 4.  I'm running the Wine and Dine Half Marathon again this year with my sister and a family friend.  We will probably stay at Pop again, but haven't decided yet.



So MORE Texans will be there when we are....cool deal....

I think it's cool that you're doing the 1/2 Marathon....I've heard they're a blast...


----------



## PennyW

My partner and I will be staying at the Boardwalk Inn 8/31-9/3.  We are celebrating her 50th birthday


----------



## dreweyj

My partner and I will be at the World September 12 thru September 20!  Staying at Port Orleans French Quarter...


----------



## jeanigor

I'll be down December 13th and going on the Dream for a few days on the 15th.


----------



## Minnie72200

My gf and I will be staying at POFQ 8/24 - 8/31! We're celebrating her birthday and my first trip to WDW


----------



## nyc2theworld

July 1-5th offsite...technically I'm there the 27-5th but the 27th-30th I'm at a work event (Staying at the Waldorf though!!)


----------



## christopher77

Gypsybear said:


> So MORE Texans will be there when we are....cool deal....
> 
> I think it's cool that you're doing the 1/2 Marathon....I've heard they're a blast...



Absolutely a blast!  Disney really knows how to take care of runners, even with the hiccups last year.  Anyone can come cheer, and enjoy some good food/drink, by buying tickets to the Finish Line Party in Epcot which runs from 10:30 til 3 am Saturday night.


----------



## Gypsybear

christopher77 said:


> Absolutely a blast!  Disney really knows how to take care of runners, even with the hiccups last year.  Anyone can come cheer, and enjoy some good food/drink, by buying tickets to the Finish Line Party in Epcot which runs from 10:30 til 3 am Saturday night.



I didn't even know there was a Finish Line Party....just goes to show....


----------



## L&Lfan

My boyfriend and I will be there from 10/16-10/23. We're staying for the first time at the Sheraton Dolphin. We're told our room faces Epcot where we can see the Illuminations fireworks.


----------



## Targsmom

December of 2011!  

We'll be there 12/15 (evening) until we fly home on 12/19 .. so three days in the park..


----------



## DisneyDee27

I'm going Sept. 9-11 for a quick stay before my Disney Dream cruises 9/11-15 & 9/15-18 woohoo!


----------



## xiphoid76

My husband and I are going on the Dream in January - can not wait - seems so far away!!!!  Can not wait - have never been on a Disney cruise before.  Following this with a stay at the Contemporary which we have also never been to.


----------



## Will20

Can't believe I will be in the world a week from this saturday !


----------



## BrdwayBoy

I'll be there from August 19th-26th. I'll be staying for the first time at Coronado Springs.


----------



## hematite153

chwgmjay said:


> September: MNSSHP
> 25-30 - hematite153 - okw
> October: MNSSHP, Epcot Food and Wine Fest
> 1-4 - hematite153 - okw



Okay, airline tickets booked, reservation adjusted.  We'll be there Sept 24 - Oct 6.  (OKW the whole time.)


----------



## jeanigor

hematite153 said:


> Okay, airline tickets booked, reservation adjusted.  We'll be there Sept 24 - Oct 6.  (OKW the whole time.)



If you see a semi-drunk, not so fashionably dress gay guy with about a half dozen women older than him, be sure to say hello.


----------



## BadBoyBill

August 9-11 Pop Century


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Update: Now going Dec 1 - 5 - Staying at the Yatch Club
Not going in September.


----------



## aquahollic

DP and I are going for our Honeymoon and first ever Christmas trip from 12/11-12/15. We will be staying at Pop Century and can't wait!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> If you see a semi-drunk, not so fashionably dress gay guy with about a half dozen women older than him, be sure to say hello.



Hello Todd.


----------



## dawnhen

Hello! 

It's been 4 yrs since I have posted on this board but have been a lurker for awhile. 

We are going 10/28/11-11/3/11 & are staying at POFQ, then heading to board the Disney Dream  11/3/11-11/6/11.


----------



## mickey canuck

Looks like my sister and nephew is unable to accompany me.  Any others flying solo between August 20 & 29? Maybe go on some rides or catch some shows?
cheers!


----------



## Bmbdcj

We will be there 12/9 - 16 at the Fort Wilderness campground


----------



## jeepsrj

are we the only gay couple to stay at a Value Resort? lol....We are at Pop Century Sep 10-17, 2011.....We are DVC members but we save that up for our big trips..Hoping for Hawaii for next year


----------



## jeanigor

jeepsrj said:


> are we the only gay couple to stay at a Value Resort? lol....We are at Pop Century Sep 10-17, 2011.....We are DVC members but we save that up for our big trips..Hoping for Hawaii for next year



When I am not staying with my friends who are DVC, you bet your bippy I'm in a value. Gotta save money for the next trip....


----------



## jeepsrj

jeanigor said:


> When I am not staying with my friends who are DVC, you bet your bippy I'm in a value. Gotta save money for the next trip....



you know though with us I don't think we stay at value just to save money, the way we look at it is we just use the resort as a room to sleep in...and every once in a while use the pool, I can sleep at a value resort just as easy as I can more expensive one...lol...so yeah I guess it is to save money, that way i can shop more...woohoo


----------



## dreweyj

We will be at POFQ September 12 - 20, 2011 with Deluxe Dining.  We're also doing the Backstage Magic Tour on Friday, September 16th!

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## jeepsrj

dreweyj said:


> We will be at POFQ September 12 - 20, 2011 with Deluxe Dining.  We're also doing the Backstage Magic Tour on Friday, September 16th!
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!



we just upgraded yesterday for the Deluxe Dining, we've done it once before and swore to never do it again cause it was just so much food, but we are going with some friends who have never done it so agreed to upgrade with them...looks like we will be rolling out of disney again this year...lol....

The Backstage Magic Tour sounds awesome, wish we would have thought to do that, it's something we have never done before...


----------



## dreweyj

If you are on free dining and staying at a value resort and now just upgraded to deluxe dining, then you should you see how much more or less it would be to move to a moderate resort.  The reason is that the moderate resort comes with the free regular dining plan where as the value comes with the quick service plan.  The cost difference between a value resort and a moderate resort may not be as much as you are paying to upgrade to deluxe dining from the quick service plan....  I hope this makes sense, but just a thought.  For me it's more of a value to stay moderate with deluxe than stay value with deluxe on the free dining promotion...


----------



## DisneyDee27

I'll be there  9/9-11/11 then DCL 9/11-18/11 
Then back again for food and wine 11/5-13/11
 Pop Century for both
One mini and one 8 day in the World.
Woohoo 
Dee


----------



## hematite153

jeepsrj said:


> are we the only gay couple to stay at a Value Resort? lol....We are at Pop Century Sep 10-17, 2011.....We are DVC members but we save that up for our big trips..Hoping for Hawaii for next year





jeepsrj said:


> we just upgraded yesterday for the Deluxe Dining, we've done it once before and swore to never do it again cause it was just so much food,...



We have stayed at POP and twice at ASMusic.  We have taken 2 "free" dining trips (POR and one of the ASMusic trips).

But, when I price out the cost of my points for a DVC studio against the cost of a free dining trip these days it always works out cheaper to use my points and pay for food.

Did you know that in a DVC stay on points you can now add the dining plans for only some nights?  I.e. check-in night no dining plan, two nights of deluxe dining that you use for 3 signature meals, 5th night no dining plan.


----------



## jeepsrj

hematite153 said:


> We have stayed at POP and twice at ASMusic.  We have taken 2 "free" dining trips (POR and one of the ASMusic trips).
> 
> But, when I price out the cost of my points for a DVC studio against the cost of a free dining trip these days it always works out cheaper to use my points and pay for food.
> 
> Did you know that in a DVC stay on points you can now add the dining plans for only some nights?  I.e. check-in night no dining plan, two nights of deluxe dining that you use for 3 signature meals, 5th night no dining plan.



I know it's sad....but yeah i've priced it staying with our DVC, and it would be smart to stay there, but POP was our first resort to stay at and we just fell in love with it...so we usually try to get 1 trip in there a year, it just holds some special memories...


----------



## keith/rob

staying at boardwalk villas,


----------



## ironmann

kenny still has golf carts available, just spoke to him and booked two carts! 

call the owner, Kenny Patton, at 407-276-0809.


----------



## AladdinsWish

Hey Everyone!

I am going solo to WDW from December 1st-6th and I want to spend a day at Universal Studios to check out the Harry Potter World. I am looking to purchase tickets but need to find a way from WDW to Universal and I found the website *********************.com and you can purchase 1-Day / 2-Park Pass to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure plus shuttle transfer thru Mears Transportation. I was wondering if anyone has ever used their services before on that website and I am not being ripped off. Thanks for any advice! =)


----------



## Jay2009

AladdinsWish said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am going solo to WDW from December 1st-6th and I want to spend a day at Universal Studios to check out the Harry Potter World. I am looking to purchase tickets but need to find a way from WDW to Universal and I found the website *********************.com and you can purchase 1-Day / 2-Park Pass to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure plus shuttle transfer thru Mears Transportation. I was wondering if anyone has ever used their services before on that website and I am not being ripped off. Thanks for any advice! =)



Hi Adam, I haven't used that website before, but I do know that Mears is a shuttle service that offers transportation between Universal and Disney World, and if you book through them directly you may find it a slight bit cheaper.  I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## greenkai3000

This will be our first trip as a family to Disneyland and California Adventure.   I will be celebrating my birthday while there 

Does anyone have any tips, secrets, fun trivia to share with us? We'll be going to DL on 10/30, and CA for Halloween.  Yes, only 2 days, so we are hoping to make the best, and get the most out of this short trip.


----------



## RAPstar

Just noticed I'm still on here. Plans have altered drastically:

10/1-4 Pop Century
10/4-10 Off site Universal (HHN)
10/10-12 AKV-Kidani


----------



## JoeyAnyc

Hi there,

I wanted to see if you wouldn't mind changing my Disney dates on the "who's going in 2011?" topic.

I am on the list for: Sept 6-9 - JoeyAnyc - bc

I switched my trip to: Dec 1 - 5 Yatch Club

Thank you in advance.

Joey


----------



## ToddB

My sister and I are going to Disney World with one day trip to Sea World.  
Our dates are Nov. 25 - Dec. 4 and we are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter for the first time.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## greenkai3000

Going to DL October 29-November 1st!


----------



## chwgmjay

The old stuff:

January: Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend
4-12 - RENThead09 - pop
5-12 - dizcruisin - cr
6-10 - gotrojansgo - bcv
6-15 - insoin - blt
6-17 - jeanigor - offsite
10-16 - VinnyDisney - gf
24-27 - Rememberingthe70s - pop
24-31 - Seifer - pop
29-31 - ItzaKadoozie - poly
30-31 - SpectroMan71 - por

February:
1-3 - ItzaKadoozie - poly
1-5 - SpectroMan71 - por
4-6 - Mouse14 - wl
5-12 - fmelchor88 - pop
6-10 - furb & dez - offsite
7-11 - chwgmjay - ssr
15-20 - rickwelch49525 - ssr
17-24 - Timrobb - wl
24-28 - jeanigor - pop
27-28 - DVCDan36 - jam

March: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
1-5 - DVCDan36 - jam
2-6 - Corbisblue - offsite
3-9 - Dead Robot - por
5-7 -  Chuckers - dl gc
14-19 - brdlyleon - pop
19-23 - Peepster - vwl
21-25 - wehttamrd - swan
23-27 - Peepster - blt

April: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
4-11? - janiebubble - TBD
14-23 - michael's mom - TBD
22-27 - tig82174 - dl vgc
23-30 - UKMark - offsite
27-30 - tig82174 - dcl wndr
30-30 - MarkDief86 - por
30-30 - ToddyLu - kid

May: Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival
1-7 - MarkDief86 - por
1-7 - UKMark - offsite
1-8 - ToddyLu - kid
1-10 - tig82174 - dcl wndr
7-14 - Ava - pop
7-14 - Groom Mickey - kid
7-15 - Mousemom - pofq
9-15 - DisneyDee27 - asmo
14-21 - 4disneybound - TBD
14-22 - Chuckers - akl
19-23 - CaribeCastaway - TBD
26-30 - DreamingPink - cr
26-31 - TagsMissy - blt
27-31 - nibor - wl
27-31 - silverhaze269 - csr
28-31 - fmelchor88 - akl
28-31 - SingingMUA - akl
29-31 - C&G'sMama - asmo
30-31 - brettystar - TBD
30-31 - Sillysully414 - TBD
31-31 - chwgmjay - pofq
31-31 - niceguy27834 - TBD
31-31 - Schotz - TBD
31-31 - Singledad - asmu

June: Orlando Gay Days
1-1 - SingingMUA - akl
1-4 - nibor - wl
1-4 - silverhaze269 - csr
1-5 - brettystar - TBD
1-5 - C&G'sMama - asmo
1-5 - Singledad - asmu
1-5 - TagsMissy - blt
1-6 - fmelchor88 - akl
1-6 - nobbie - TBD
1-6 - nyc2theworld - swan
1-6 - rbthntschl - jam
1-6 - Sillysully414 - TBD
1-6 - wcpamotm - royal plaza
1-7 - Schotz - TBD
1-9 - chwgmjay - pofq
1-10 - niceguy27834 - TBD
2-10 - DrGaellon - offsite
2-12 - Nestguy - pop
3-18 - jackskellingtonsgirl - akv
6-8 - nyc2theworld - pop

July:
17-22 - DisneyDork1969 - pop
24-29 - dmwang9 - bwv

August:
1-7 - jazmyin - TBD
15-23 - glenpreece - dl TBD


----------



## jimpossible87

Not that anyone should care but I thjought Id mention that I would be going this weekend (its my usuall week for my Florida vaca) but Im in my deep depression because Im not getting to go this year because I am getting laid off in October...poor me lol
Reading the boards makes me happy tho I love reading about everyones trips. keeps the memories fresh


----------



## Jay2009

I'm sorry to hear that you're getting laid off, and that you had to cancel your trip, but when you go again youll have a fantasyland expansion to look forward to


----------



## jimpossible87

That is true...I might give a late winter early spring trip a try just this once. i dont think I can wait a whole extra year for vacation... maybe I can get just a short one? lol


----------



## Jay2009

I've tried to plan a short trip, it turned into 8 nights. Every week or so I would rationalize with msyelf "well if I add another day it really only costs me an extra $15 for tickets so it doesn't make sense not to...."


----------



## jeanigor

I'll be on a sailing of the Dream 12/15-18. Kidani for 12/13-15 and OKW 12/18-12/20.

Also coming back down three weeks later for Marathon Weekend (1/5-9). Not sure yet where.

And three weeks after that out to Disneyland again to do the Tinkerbell Half Marathon. (1/26-31) Probably at the Quality Inn Anaheim (aka the Quality Inn Port Orleans....)


----------



## jimpossible87

well im jealous


----------



## dvcfreak2

Partner and I will be staying at AKL - Kidani Village Sept 29th to Oct 3rd and Oct 5th to Oct 9th.

Will head to Universal Studios Oct 3rd to Oct 5th.

While at Disney, will spend most of our time in EPCOT.


----------



## FannyPack

October 16-23rd- Fun group of four sassy, hilarious NYC boys- Visiting WDW!


----------



## TLPL

Is there a new thread for 2012??We are going Feb 2- Feb 4 AKV, Feb 4 DCL Western caribbean, Feb 11- Feb 14 BWV.


----------



## DrGaellon

TLPL said:


> Is there a new thread for 2012??We are going Feb 2- Feb 4 AKV, Feb 4 DCL Western caribbean, Feb 11- Feb 14 BWV.



Yes, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2779544


----------



## TLPL

DrGaellon said:


> Yes, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2779544



But that threas is about Gay Days 
Is there one like this, for general all Disney trips ?


----------



## DrGaellon

TLPL said:


> But that threas is about Gay Days
> Is there one like this, for general all Disney trips ?



This one was supposed to be for GayDays too... it just got co-opted.


----------



## chwgmjay

TLPL said:


> But that threas is about Gay Days
> Is there one like this, for general all Disney trips ?



I have not started 2012 yet, however, since it's already?!?!? October, I suppose I should start a thread 

ETA: 2012: Ask and ye shall receive!



DrGaellon said:


> This one was supposed to be for GayDays too... it just got co-opted.



Actually, this one is for everything. Gay Days has its own separate thread.


----------



## Chachi

I'll be there w/ my BF Oct. 24 thru 26. we will be doing Mickey's Halloween party as well.


----------



## darrenwatson66

Will be on the Disney Wonder Oct 23-30!!  Anyone else going?


----------



## jeanigor

darrenwatson66 said:


> Will be on the Disney Wonder Oct 23-30!!  Anyone else going?



I wish! The weather has suddenly gotten quite chilly and it would be lovely to soak up some sun and culture. (And pick up some special vinylmations too...)


----------



## aethanbear

My husband Steve, our housemate Jay, and I (Andy) will be on the Disney Magic Western Caribbean trip, November 12-19, 2011. This is the first cruise for any of us, but we're all dedicated Disneyheads and have been to both parks many times (we've even gotten to visit Club 33 twice!) Super-excited! Now to comb these boards and see if any other FOD are going. 

- Andy


----------



## NewCruiser2011

Beach Club: Dec 12-15
Polynesian: Dec 15-18
(VMCP Dec 16)
Disney Dream: Dec 18-22



Any other LGBT's going to be on the Dream cruise Dec 18h?


----------



## rickwelch49525

Staying at Saratoga Springs December 16-21.  Always love the way the world looks at Christmas.  Not sure if we will make a Very Merry Christmas party this year.

Ric and Bob


----------



## jeanigor

Um we are being spontaneous and driving down after Turkey dinner...no clue where we're staying yet. So we'll be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## JoeyAnyc

My trip has finally arrived. I can't sleep! So excited for tomorrow.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Jealous! Have a great time!


----------

